

Obama Acknowledges Snowden Revelations Undermined Tech’s Trust in Government - jackgavigan
http://recode.net/2015/02/14/obama-acknowledges-snowden-revelations-undermined-techs-trust-in-government/

======
jackgavigan
Obama has missed the point. It was the NSA's actions that undermined our
trust. Snowden's revelations merely exposed those actions.

